# My introduction - breed question



## delaneyt (Apr 18, 2016)

HI cat moms and dads,
So I started checking out this forum today because my wife and I were having a discussion last night before bed about breeds. We have two boys, Blake and Malachy. We have had a couple people call Blake a ragdoll, but someone else said he was a snowshoe. We don't know a lot about breeds, as to us they are just cats, but Blake sure goes limp when you pick him up, except he puts out his paw like a Chinese good luck kittie. Malachy is a tabby, but each blade of his fur is tricolored. We looked it up, that is called agouti fur. We actually know that his mom was Siamese. You can tell that when is speaks, which is very infrequently. Whereas Blake sometimes walks around talking to himself, it seems. But any opinions on what y'all think these boys are is appreciated.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh, pretty boys, lucky you! 

I don't know much about special breeds, but do know if they are not officially papered through the CFA or TICA, they really aren't "official pedigrees". Perhaps you are looking to see what your light colored kitty's background _might_ be other than half Siamese? A snowshoe would have all white feet, from what I remember reading. Many times a "moggie" or domestic shorthair of unknown breed looks and behaves like certain pedigrees, but does not mean they are any less beautiful.

Btw, pedigreed cats all came from moggies, one time or another. Very opposite of canines. 

Hope someone with more knowledge can help out though! Welcome to our forum!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Two lovely boys you have, one is a gray and white bicolor DSH, and the other is a brown mackeral tabby DSH. They're DSH=domestic shorthair since they are not registered with a legitimate cat associaiton such as CFA=Cat Fanciers Assoc. or TICA=The International Cat Assoc. There are other associations but these are the best known. 

CFA: The Cat Fanciers' Association - The World's Largest Registry for Pedigreed Cats
TICA: Welcome to TICA - The International Cat Association, TICA cats, TICA pedigreed cats, pedigreed cats, pedigreed cats registry, household pet cat registry, domestic cat registry, Savannah cat, Bengal cat, Persian cat, Maine **** cat


----------

